# Video interview with Rio Olympics photographer



## photographytv.com (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello all,

I had an opportunity to interview Cameron Spencer, the Getty Images photographer that captured the most iconic shot of Usain Bolt at the Rio Olympics.

In the interview, he shares his story to become a pro sports photographer and the story behind the famous shot.

Let me know what you think and if there are any other photographers you would be interested in seeing interviewed.


----------

